# I think it is funny that Zach is worthless haaha



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Darko and Marko?! hahahahahahahaahahahahahah

wow


--

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54297/20080905/randolph_to_memphis_awaiting_ok_from_walsh/

link for you link hungry cats


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

World B. Free said:


> Darko and Marko?! hahahahahahahaahahahahahah
> 
> wow
> 
> ...


What has happened with Darko is actually pretty funny too. Drafted so high. Almost reminds me of somebody else drafted really high..named....Bargiani...:biggrin:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

buyer's remorse seems to be a common thing with Zach. Maybe Memphis is hoping Z-bo can be a mentor for Darrell Arthur, leading him to the light.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Darko is superior prospect to Channing Frye. He's a legit 7 footer with skills at both ends of the floor. He's started a considerable number of games the last couple of years, and he's only 23 years old.

I don't think that anyone would consider him worthless, so the entire basis of this thread is nonsensical.

Ed O.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

As long as the Marko & Darko team is not broken up - I approve this trade!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

The sad thing is, I think this is bad for Memphis. Darko is a better all around player than Zach. He is a slow developer, but take into account the dude only really has been playing in the NBA for 2.5 seasons. I actually really like his 'easy to piss off' demeanor. Anyone remember this...

WARNING LANGUAGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci3j363HWQM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Darko is superior prospect to Channing Frye. He's a legit 7 footer with skills at both ends of the floor. He's started a considerable number of games the last couple of years, and he's only 23 years old.
> 
> I don't think that anyone would consider him worthless, so the entire basis of this thread is nonsensical.
> 
> Ed O.


How many more years do teams give Darko a chance before they give up?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Going to New York would be the end of Darko in the NBA as far as I'm concerned. Not because of Eddy Curry, but because of the NY Media just ripping him apart on a daily basis. 

The thing that puzzles me the most about this said trade is how Zach plays into Memphis' offense. The way they are built, they are going to be a running team. Zach and Run do not work in the same sentence.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan said:


> How many more years do teams give Darko a chance before they give up?


Who cares? Detroit took him too high and he never got minutes. He was turning into an impact player for Orlando and signed a pretty big free agent deal with Memphis.

I don't think that if Memphis traded him for Zach, who is still a near-20-10 guy, would be giving up on him. It would be giving him up... it takes value to get value.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Darko is superior prospect to Channing Frye. He's a legit 7 footer with skills at both ends of the floor. He's started a considerable number of games the last couple of years, and he's only 23 years old.
> 
> I don't think that anyone would consider him worthless, so the entire basis of this thread is nonsensical.
> 
> Ed O.


I would take Channing over Darko in a heartbeat!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Darko is superior prospect to Channing Frye. He's a legit 7 footer with skills at both ends of the floor. He's started a considerable number of games the last couple of years, and he's only 23 years old.
> 
> I don't think that anyone would consider him worthless, so the entire basis of this thread is nonsensical.
> 
> Ed O.


um, no


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

what a completely lame thing to say ^


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Who cares? Detroit took him too high and he never got minutes. He was turning into an impact player for Orlando and signed a pretty big free agent deal with Memphis.
> 
> I don't think that if Memphis traded him for Zach, who is still a near-20-10 guy, would be giving up on him. It would be giving him up... it takes value to get value.
> 
> Ed O.


I guess my point is that after a while the fact he has 'potential' starts to wear off. He's been in the league for 5 years now (?) and still isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

BlayZa said:


> what a completely lame thing to say ^


What you know about hip hop son? I looked at your little site. LMFAO well done kid.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan said:


> I guess my point is that after a while the fact he has 'potential' starts to wear off. He's been in the league for 5 years now (?) and still isn't anything to write home about.


I think you're right that he hasn't lived up to his hype. There's NO question about that. He's a far inferior prospect now than he was 4 years ago, for example... but that doesn't make him worthless, and it doesn't mean he has no upside. He's still younger than Rudy Fernandez and Marc Gasol, to name two incoming rookies that a lot of people are high on.

Ed O.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ed O said:


> I think you're right that he hasn't lived up to his hype. There's NO question about that. He's a far inferior prospect now than he was 4 years ago, for example... but that doesn't make him worthless, and it doesn't mean he has no upside. He's still younger than Rudy Fernandez and Marc Gasol, to name two incoming rookies that a lot of people are high on.
> 
> Ed O.


I am high on Ed O. Especially when he writes Ed O. at the end of his posts, just so we are sure who wrote it.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Darko is superior prospect to Channing Frye. He's a legit 7 footer with skills at both ends of the floor. He's started a considerable number of games the last couple of years, and he's only 23 years old.
> 
> I don't think that anyone would consider him worthless, so the entire basis of this thread is nonsensical.
> 
> Ed O.




Darko has played in the NBA for six seasons and he's still a "prospect"? And he's a 7 footer yet shoots 43% from the field. I wouldn't trade Frye for him.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> I am high on Ed O. Especially when he writes Ed O. at the end of his posts, just so we are sure who wrote it.


I agree, never could understand why some do that. So redundant. I think its some form of self-flattery.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> I agree, never could understand why some do that. So redundant. I think its some form of self-flattery.


I've been posting online for over 15 years. I've been sending emails almost as long.

Me typing "Ed O." at the end of my posts is automatic.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Darko has played in the NBA for six seasons and he's still a "prospect"?


No. And yes.

Might want to check your math. Or maybe the Illuminati inserted false data into your Web browser in a way to stop you from spreading the Truth of what they are up to.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I would take Channing over Darko in a heartbeat!


It somewhat depends on team needs, but I'm with Ed on this one. Darko is a solid shotblocker and rebounder. He's not that gifted athletically but he's every bit the athlete that Frye is and he's a lot bigger/longer too. Channing has the outside stroke on him in spades (which fits a Blazer need) but I can't think of any other on court aspect that puts CF over DM.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> No. And yes.
> 
> Might want to check your math. Or maybe the Illuminati inserted false data into your Web browser in a way to stop you from spreading the Truth of what they are up to.
> 
> Ed O.


Illuminati! hahahah! I love it!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> What you know about hip hop son? I looked at your little site. LMFAO well done kid.


annnnnnnnd what have you done for hip hop recently? didnt you used to have a myspace/soundclick with your tracks on it? post it up again.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Five years is the average length of an NBA career. It's a bit too late to be calling him a "prospect".

Name a few players who greatly improved after 5 NBA seasons.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> I am high on Ed O. Especially when he writes Ed O. at the end of his posts, just so we are sure who wrote it.


Are we back on the "slag on Ed" movement again? I must have missed the memo, when we go through the cycle of out of the blue pointless insults directed at particular posters. Usually me, because I'm a jerkface, and Ed because he's a robot.

So you call ed a "***" because he thinks that the thread topic is nonsensical, yet you didn't start the thread, and Ed didn't say word one to you.

Then you take a shot at another poster who didn't like how you called Ed that...and then another one against Ed because he, god forbid, signs his name at the end of his post.

Are you trying to get yourself in trouble to play a martyr role or something?


The insults directed at particular posters that is actually based on something they said (or a belief they have) is a different story. Those we should try to curtail (I am guilty of them myself, it's a hard habit to stop sometimes because the passion of the debate, usually politics, causes people to say or do things they wouldn't normally do)...but you made smart *** remarks against 2 posters who said nothing at all to warrant it.

I'd suggest you curtail your attitude, especially since you have a history of doing this and it does not bode well for longevity (yes, I know..you could find another "crappy site" to post at).


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

amen, lets all just stick to basketball and discussing topics, not berating posters


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Five years is the average length of an NBA career. It's a bit too late to be calling him a "prospect".
> 
> Name a few players who greatly improved after 5 NBA seasons.


That's a fair point.

It all comes down to which flaw a coach finds more tolerable. The knock on Frye has always been a lack of focus and intensity. Darko has plenty of intensity, but often seems clueless. He comes across as a dumber, but more mobile, version of Pryz. 

While Darko is unlikely to show any great improvement in the future, I suspect that there are still NBA coaches who would take him over Frye. 

In any event, I am not sure what the point of all this is. Outside of the fact that Zach was not the 2nd coming of Duncan or KG, what did he do to cause this sort of resentment? Wouldn't it make more sense to rag on John Nash for over-paying him?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> Are we back on the "slag on Ed" movement again? I must have missed the memo, when we go through the cycle of out of the blue pointless insults directed at particular posters. Usually me, because I'm a jerkface, and Ed because he's a robot.
> 
> So you call ed a "***" because he thinks that the thread topic is nonsensical, yet you didn't start the thread, and Ed didn't say word one to you.
> 
> ...


Poor form for a mod to call a poster out in public. This is just as bad as your claimed "offense". What are pms for?

Can't really get in "trouble" here. And why use threats (especially since they are empty)?

Also, you are redefining this forum's ever so liquid guidelines. It states in the harassment section: "Personal attacks are never welcome and are never tolerated.". Apparently except when you decide its OK.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> Poor form for a mod to call a poster out in public. This is just as bad as your claimed "offense". What are pms for?
> 
> Can't really get in "trouble" here. And why use threats (especially since they are empty)?
> 
> Also, you are redefining this forum's ever so liquid guidelines. It states in the harassment section: "Personal attacks are never welcome and are never tolerated.". Apparently except when you decide its OK.


yep, it's all based on my personal feelings.

oh, should that have been a PM?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> yep, it's all based on my personal feelings.
> 
> oh, should that have been a PM?


No, but as a mod, the last person you should be asking is me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> No, but as a mod, the last person you should be asking is me.


we make decisions based on a incident by incident situation. Sometimes we have to make things public because A: people tend to think we don't do anything B: people don't always read their PM's and C: this needed to be a public situation, because it's no different than when we edit something but just change the font color to red.

If you don't like how I handled it, you are free to complain to an admin.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> we make decisions based on a incident by incident situation. Sometimes we have to make things public because A: people tend to think we don't do anything B: people don't always read their PM's and C: this needed to be a public situation, because it's no different than when we edit something but just change the font color to red.
> 
> If you don't like how I handled it, you are free to complain to an admin.


I complained to you, because you are the mod who was (ir)responsible. You talk to an admin.

You were disrespectful, regardless of the reason. You have lots of tools to handle these situations and you decided the easiest way for you to do it is in public. Your generalization above do not justify your actions.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> I complained to you, because you are the mod who was (ir)responsible. You talk to an admin.
> 
> You were disrespectful, regardless of the reason. You have lots of tools to handle these situations and you decided the easiest way for you to do it is in public. Your generalization above do not justify your actions.


Thanks for your concern, but until you've actually modded here, you don't know why things are done the way they are.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> Thanks for your concern, but until you've actually modded here, you don't know why things are done the way they are.


Right, so I have to walk a mile in your shoes? Sorry, I've worn out many shoes of my own. 

Right and wrong have no conditions. Calling someone out in public, especially by a mod is wrong no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> Right, so I have to walk a mile in your shoes? Sorry, I've worn out many shoes of my own.
> 
> Right and wrong have no conditions. Calling someone out in public, especially by a mod is wrong no matter how you slice it.


then complain.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> then complain.


Ok. You are a not a very good moderator. There is a complaint.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> Ok. You are a not a very good moderator. There is a complaint.


thanks


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

AudieNorris said:


> Ok. You are a not a very good moderator. There is a complaint.


If you have a complaint, have you considered PM'ing him about it, to avoid derailing a thread with your pissing match?

And I'm pretty sure Dan meant complain to someone higher up, as in, report him if you think he's done wrong, since he doesn't agree with you that he has.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

He already answered that. He said Dan could have PMd HIM, since mods always say to PM them instead of taking it public. What happened here is that Talkhard has complained before about 1-sided officiating, so this time Dan made a make-up call, apparently because the mods have communicated and predecided to be quick with the trigger finger to alleviate Talkhard's perception.

Meanwhile, Talkhard is right that Zach is far from worthless. Why blame Zach for being so overpaid that GMs can't trade him into the right niche? The smartest post in the thread is this one.



Oldmangrouch said:


> It all comes down to which flaw a coach finds more tolerable. The knock on Frye has always been a lack of focus and intensity. Darko has plenty of intensity, but often seems clueless. He comes across as a dumber, but more mobile, version of Pryz.
> 
> While Darko is unlikely to show any great improvement in the future, I suspect that there are still NBA coaches who would take him over Frye.
> 
> In any event, I am not sure what the point of all this is. Outside of the fact that Zach was not the 2nd coming of Duncan or KG, what did he do to cause this sort of resentment? Wouldn't it make more sense to rag on John Nash for over-paying him?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hector said:


> He already answered that. He said Dan could have PMd HIM, since mods always say to PM them instead of taking it public. What happened here is that Talkhard has complained before about 1-sided officiating, so this time Dan made a make-up call, apparently because the mods have communicated and predecided to be quick with the trigger finger to alleviate Talkhard's perception.
> 
> Meanwhile, Talkhard is right that Zach is far from worthless. Why blame Zach for being so overpaid that GMs can't trade him into the right niche? The smartest post in the thread is this one.


Talkhard? He hasn't even posted in this thread.

Closed.

barfo


----------

